# Der "PC-Stromverbrauch" Thread



## Ecle (2. April 2008)

Moin,
der Thread "*PC mit 39 Watt Stromverbrauch?" *hat mich auf die Idee gebracht hier mal einen Thread zu starten, indem alle Leute ihren Stromverbrauch von ihrem Spiele-PC zeigen.
Postet eure Ergebnisse nach meiner Vorlage....

e8400 - Gigabyte EP35-DS4 - 8800GT - 2HDDs - Seasonic S12II 430W 80%+

Verbrauch

Idle: 110W
Last: 185W

Wenn ihr die Taktraten eurer Graka oder CPU geändert habt, bitte mit dazu schreiben...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (2. April 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> Moin,
> der Thread "*PC mit 39 Watt Stromverbrauch?" *hat mich auf die Idee gebracht hier mal einen Thread zu starten, indem alle Leute ihren Stromverbrauch von ihrem Spiele-PC zeigen.
> Postet eure Ergebnisse nach meiner Vorlage....
> 
> ...




Hallo, 
die Idee mit den Thread ist zwar ganz gut aber wir haben schon so einen Thread: *Watt-Sammel-Thread*
Im Unterforum: *     Netzteile + Gehäuse 
*der Thread hat sogar ein Wichtig bekommen d.h. er steht ganz oben in der Liste, damit er leichter gefunden wird.

 Da stehen schon ein paar Ergebnisse drin  

MFG


----------



## Ecle (2. April 2008)

ah ok, hab ich noch nicht gesehen...dann trag ich mich da auch gleich mal ein...


----------



## Janny (2. April 2008)

also ich hab da mal ne frage..
mein pc läuft 24std. 7 tage die woche.. also eigentlich immer..
mein sys: asrock 880pro dual, dualcore 805 2x2,6ghz, 1gb ram, 350w netzteil.
was verbraucht grob geschätzt so ein sys. ?
(in  geschätzt am tag, wäre gut)


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (2. April 2008)

Janny schrieb:


> also ich hab da mal ne frage..
> mein pc läuft 24std. 7 tage die woche.. also eigentlich immer..
> mein sys: asrock 880pro dual, dualcore 805 2x2,6ghz, 1gb ram, 350w netzteil.
> was verbraucht grob geschätzt so ein sys. ?
> (in  geschätzt am tag, wäre gut)



Da die D Reihe Energieverschwender ohne Ende sind, liegt die Leistungs aufnahme idle sowie unter Belastung jenseits von Gut und Böse *klicken*
Wenn du eine Extra Grafikkarte benutzt würde ich sagen, dass du einen Idle Verbauch von ca 110W hast, wenn du keine extra Graka nimmst sondern eine Onboard benutzt würde ich so auf ca. 90W tippen.
Bei 90 W wären das pro Tag 2,16 kW/h und bei 110W 2,64 kW/h. Wenn man aber noch Last dazurechnet, was weiß ich ca. 4 Stunden Last bei 130 W ohne Graka und 180W mit Graka dann ist man bei ca. 2,92kW/h mit Graka pro Tag und 2,32 kW/h ohne Graka.
Bei einen kW/h Preis von ca 18 Cent pro kW/h  kommst du also auf irdendwas zwischen 0,39 Cent und 53 Cent pro Tag, macht im Jahr zwischen ca. 142,35 und 193,45 an Stromkosten.
Zum Vergleich ein Pentium E2140 bringt die gleiche Leistung bleibt aber 1. im idle bei ca. 60W und Vollast irgendwas bei 105W ohne Graka. Also kann man mit dem Ding ca. 47 im Jahr (oder ~ 262kW/h) einsparen bei gleicher Leistung.
Du kannst ja mal zum Spaß ein Energiekostenmessgerät dran hängen und die genauen Werte durchgeben 

MFG


----------

